# JHP Gauge Package Worth It???



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...those that have them...is it worth it???...glad you got them???...did you pop for the glass lenses???...I am really on the fence over these...don't really *need* the gauges but heck, don't really need *any* of this...just lovin' it...
Thanks for any info you care to share...
Bill


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...just thought I would add...I believe my 2006 was made in either September or December of 2005 so I should have the cable already...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I purchased NJ's pod. He gave me quite a good deal on it. He only had it a few weeks. As you know it's the upgraded sports gauge with glass lenses. Would I pay 500 for one? NO WAY. Is it worth it? IMO if the price is right. I like having an oil pressure gauge. Downside of it is..... Lots of glare of the lenses. The JHP is the way to go if you are going that route. If it does not have matching font and cluster color it looks after market. Matching....it looks OEM. I'm still not used to them on the dash. Am I glad I got it? I never thought I'd have one so I never looked forward to getting one. The price was the deciding factor and for what I paid I'd do it again but not for what they are new. Personally I don't think they are worth close to what they want new. WAY overpriced.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

that is exactly the advice I was seeking and what has held me off since I saw them first in March of 2007...I guess I will hold off for a bit...
Bill


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have had my pod for two years. the faces match the rest of dials. It is awesome. Every time I drive into the dealership, one of the workers comes over to look at the install. The install was semi difficult in the sense I had to use a modified coat hanger to fish the wire, but once it was hooked up it gives me direct feedback on the oil and charging system. For a 400 horsepower engine, I would not have it any other way. Is it worth it? For me the looks are great. The feedback from the gauges is awesome. Yeh, it is worth it. If I had it to do over again, I would do it again.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

you're killin' me......thanks,
Bill


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Yes, the gauges are pricey but they are top quality and are pretty much oem. The fit and finish is flawless and completes the look of the dash. I've had mine for about a year and don't regret buying them at all.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the oil pressure guage simply plug in or do you have to install a sensor?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> Does the oil pressure guage simply plug in or do you have to install a sensor?


It just plugs in. The pod has a voltage and oil gauge. With this plug ready GM made it so an after market would hook right up. I see no reason why those gauges were not standard in the cluster, they made it so the owner could do it so the hard part was over. Clearly a shortcut on GM's part.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, Judge; I've been considering one. I think an oil pressure guage is useful and I like the looks. The pod might help with the reflection problem too.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be buying one in the future, but why is the one for the 04 $620 while for the 05-06 its $500 :confused. Also has anyone ever installed one on there 04 GTO on this forum? How hard is the install on the 04 vs the 05-06?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Dam....I miss my gto already and its still in the garage...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

the '05s and some '06s have the pod connecting cable from the factory...I think the '04s don't...
Bill


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> It just plugs in. The pod has a voltage and oil gauge. With this plug ready GM made it so an after market would hook right up. I see no reason why those gauges were not standard in the cluster, they made it so the owner could do it so the hard part was over. Clearly a shortcut on GM's part.


True for the most part... except if you have a build date after 01/06... its wire splicing time at the gauge cluster to install the harness they omitted on all GTO's built post January 06.

I could be wrong but I believe part of the higher cost for the 04 is in the sending unit and wiring mods needed to set it up.

I picked up a used one from a friend yesterday and dropped it in tonight to see how it looks. Sweet! I'll do the electrical work another day because my car was built 02/06 so I'm screwed into splicing wires and need the "bend me over BIG time" $90 harness that consists of 18 inches of 5 leads of wire and one male connector block... I was given a great deal by a real GTO brother but was ready to pay full price before he told me about his.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I pulled up the JHP site with the thought of ordering a pod. Then I began to think about how much profit I'm willing to throw someone's way. Granted it's a limited market for the manufacturer of the part but I'm stuck on writing a check for $500.00 for a square foot of plastic and two gauges. Maybe it's just me but I'm thinking $275.00 would be more appealing. I'm gonna have to think on it.


----------

